# Boy or Girl



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi,

I had a check up the other day and my babies heart beat was around 154bpm I always thought that over 160 it was classed as fast which if you believe the old wives tale that indicates your carying a boy? but have I got it wrong I was told yesterday by a friend that if it's over 140 then it's classed as faster, what it is your view.

Thanks for your reply.

Love JJ. x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Personally, I don't believe a word of it.  Babies have different heart rates at different gestations, and when they are resting, where their head is in your pelvis, etc, etc.

However, I THINK the myth is that if it's faster it's a girl, but as I say, I've never found it to be true.

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

This is always a fun one, i have a great time with my ladies guessing the sex and i am right fairly often!!  Knowing the sex takes the fun out of it  

emilycaitlin is right that a faster heart rate is supposed to be a girl.  I remember a there was a test on tv years ago, where a midwife had to guess the sex on heartrate using a pinnards only against a man with the pendulum of some description.  I cant remember prescise numbers but the midwife was right in 75% and the man was only about 20%, so there must be something in it...... maybe


----------

